

‘Dark Wallet’ Is About to Make Bitcoin Money Laundering Easier Than Ever - Yhippa
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/dark-wallet

======
higherpurpose
Can we please stop calling all of these things "Dark"?

I'm so glad the Tor developers were a little more level-headed and didn't
decide to call Tor the "DarkBrowser".

